# Make A Date With Dates!



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

View attachment 8144


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been to Shields Date Farm in Indio, a couple of times. I used to order their boxes of assorted dates but it's been awhile. I think I'll order some soon. Better than a box of candy.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2014)

Same here, guys. I had forgotten about dates. They are very good. Must get some soon.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2014)

This is what I usually buy. They are really good. For something different give a box of these instead of candy to someone special.

https://www.shieldsdategarden.com/p-14-supreme-stuffed-dates.aspx


----------



## romfty (Jun 28, 2014)

Awww I don't like dates!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2014)

Last time I was there I tried one of their date malts.  Very good but kind of rich.  I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> This is what I usually buy. They are really good. For something different give a box of these instead of candy to someone special.
> 
> https://www.shieldsdategarden.com/p-14-supreme-stuffed-dates.aspx



Thanks for the link Larry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

In the field of nutrition, concepts are often sold in black and white terms, such as: “Sugar is bad for you” and “Vegetables are good for you”. On the face of it, this may seem reasonable enough. But, upon closer inspection it becomes evident that most foods are much more complex than that. For instance, let’s consider date fruits. They’re obviously very sweet and high in naturally occurring sugar. And yet, they possess some medicinal properties that defy expectations. 

Full article: http://www.healthyfellow.com/903/the...ates/#more-903


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Last time I was there I tried one of their date malts.  Very good but kind of rich.  I couldn't even finish it.



Make a malted milk date shake!
http://www.couponclippingcook.com/malted-milk-date-shake/


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2014)

That looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the soft dates. I'm trying to lose the weight though so I only have one with hot tea every now and then


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Last time I was there I tried one of their date malts.  Very good but kind of rich.  I couldn't even finish it.




My wife and I shared one. They were so good I was wishing we'd got one for each of us. :lol:


----------

